# Discount Code



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

For who ever might be interested..... i got an email today with a discount code "Enter Coupon Code *SAVE10* at checkout." for items from Pro-Pride.

It is for there subscribers....... thought i would pass it on......


----------

